
Ask HN: What are the best dev shops in New York? - shawndimantha
We are looking for development shops that have experience with the latest web development technologies, and ideally have experience in healthcare.
======
EMRo
Hi Shawn, check out Rose Digital or shoot me an email at evan@rosedigital.co
Have done work for Zoetis but usually focused on building revenue generating
web and mobile products for F500 cos.

------
tmaly
I have been working with a dev at thoughtbot in NYC, and the results have been
fantastic.

------
mcsweenb
brian@flexhire.com. NYC based. Hardcore tech experts

------
ismail
What is the average rate for a senior dev in NYC?

------
ShaneCurran
Shoot me an email, shane@curran.pw :)

~~~
true_religion
I mean no offense, but:

a) You are in Dublin, and not New York.

b) I'm curious as to your qualifications for "the best". While age isn't a
determinant, you're only 17/18 years old, still in highschool, and list
yourself as working since the age of 13. Founding companies at 15 (whose
domain names are parked or empty), and your 'awards' are the equivalent of
regional science fairs.

Are you sure you want to be so enthusiastic?

~~~
ShaneCurran
We have guys in NYC, but I appreciate the background check! :)

~~~
true_religion
Who is this 'we'?

I was just going by what's on your website curran.pw, since that's what you
posted here, and continually post in the SEEKING WORK section as a solo
developer.

The website clearly states:

> Hi! I’m Shane Curran. I'm a security consultant and full stack developer.

Then it goes on to give the same resume as your Linkedin.

So I'm confused if you have a company that you're associated with... you
should link to them.

\----

Also, I'll point out there are lots of problems with hiring minors for dev
work.

For instance, legally speaking, I can't even _talk_ about any of my companies
projects with you.

